# I'm scared of my new cashier job



## IAmSherlocked

I'm 20 and this will be my 3rd job. 
Every job I have had I have landed without an interview, which is lucky because if I were to have an interview they probably wouldn't have gotten the jobs. 
1st was seasonal at a call center. I wanted to cry and throw up all the time lol I was scared everyday. 
2nd was seasonal stocking plants in a garden center. 

And now I have been hired as a cashier. 
I am so scared. I'm beyond scared. There is so much to learn and I know for a fact I will mess up. I know people are going to be rude to me and I'm very tender hearted so I don't want to cry in front of all these people it'd be a nightmare. At the call center I choked back tears all the time but I'd put the on hold until I was ready to speak again. As a cashier I can't run away like that. My anxiety and panic attacks are though the roof. Is working this hard for anyone else? The only good thing is my shift lead has been texting me for weeks over the hiring process and she is so sweet and makes me feel comfortable. She'll be doing my register training which makes it a little better but I'm still scared


----------



## Kevin001

I was a cashier for over a year, working the register was the easy part. Dealing with a lot of customers can be tough especially if you are the only cashier working. Not sure where you're working at but you should be ok.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> I was a cashier for over a year, working the register was the easy part. Dealing with a lot of customers can be tough especially if you are the only cashier working. Not sure where you're working at but you should be ok.


yeah once you get a handle on operating the register, it will be second nature. everything is automatic these days so its pretty simple. the hard part is dealing with those occasional difficult customers, but overall most of the customers are nice. if a problem arises, just call up the supervisor. they will handle the situation. When i worked as a cashier all i did was greet the customer and scan the items, you don't have to make small talk if its uncomfortable for you. you'll be okay, good luck.


----------



## Cascades

I promise you it's not that bad. Of course, starting a new job, in new surroundings, with new people and having to deal with customers will be nerve racking for anyone whether they have anxiety or not. The more you do it, the easier it will become. I suggest telling the girl who will be training you that you are nervous. Try to make a joke out of it - have a laugh at your nervousness with her. I personally find it easier when I have straight out said I'm nervous because then they know and they usually will be easier with you. Working as a cashier can help your anxiety because it obviously forces you to talk to people. I mean, you don't have to stand there and make conversation with them, that's not your job but if you can, try small talk with some customers you find easy, say an old lady (they love to talk). Of course, you will get some bad customers and grumpy people (I have dealt with a heap!) but most are great. If there are any issues you can say to customers "I'm sorry, I'm new here and still learning, I apologise" - most people are understanding once they hear that. Just think - you don't have to work there forever. Remember to take breathers and SLOW DOWN. Don't be in a rush if you feel yourself panicking. You'll be ok. I've done registers for around 4 years...it's the easiest job in the world.


----------



## millenniumman75

IAmSherlocked said:


> And now I have been hired as a cashier.
> I am so scared. I'm beyond scared. There is so much to learn and I know for a fact I will mess up. I know people are going to be rude to me and I'm very tender hearted so I don't want to cry in front of all these people it'd be a nightmare. At the call center I choked back tears all the time but I'd put the on hold until I was ready to speak again. As a cashier I can't run away like that. My anxiety and panic attacks are though the roof. Is working this hard for anyone else? The only good thing is my shift lead has been texting me for weeks over the hiring process and she is so sweet and makes me feel comfortable. She'll be doing my register training which makes it a little better but I'm still scared


If you are going to make mistakes, make them now. It's normal. It is going to take some time to get things right. It isn't that bad once you get the hang of it.

My first job, I had to know the difference between what items had a tax and what didn't - this was 1993. Today, you scan things.

You will be fine - you are definitely overthinking things. Anticipatory anxiety is always worse than the actual event itself!


----------



## Cascades

millenniumman75 said:


> I had to know the difference between what items had a tax and what didn't - this was 1993.


Wow, crazy. Hope it was a small store you worked at...


----------



## TheGuardian

I saw a video on youtube of a girl who has SA and got a cashier job, she talks about her first day & other stuff etc.


----------

